# Netflix Lagging on Linux Mint



## Flight Sim Guy (Dec 19, 2011)

Yep, another thread. :hide: I installed Netflix Desktop, but about every 5 minutes it lags like it's buffering. Anyone else had this issue?


----------



## Babbzzz (Jul 14, 2011)

Netflix is not available in India yet. So can't really try it out. Netflix does not support Linux.

All I know is that the reason for the lag is that Netflix uses Microsoft Silverlight which is not available natively for Linux. The desktop app uses Firefox, Silverlight and wine to run. A Google search results in a lot of people having the issue. Some have found success, some have not. This solution will hopefully continue to be updated and become better over time.


----------



## Flight Sim Guy (Dec 19, 2011)

Yeah, I figured it was just buggy, but thought maybe someone knew a work-around.


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

there is no workaround. as already stated, netflix does not support linux so what you are running is already a workaround. that is the main reason why it is so buggy. I installed it on a couple of my linux computers and took it off because of the same issues. From what I read, those who found success are usually those who have higher end computers built mainly for gaming.


----------



## Flight Sim Guy (Dec 19, 2011)

Maybe when I get a new build I'll try it again.


----------



## hal8000 (Dec 23, 2006)

Flight Sim Guy said:


> Yep, another thread. :hide: I installed Netflix Desktop, but about every 5 minutes it lags like it's buffering. Anyone else had this issue?


Buffering when streaming could be due to insufficient bandwidth, how fast is your connection? Test on this link:

Speedtest.net by Ookla - The Global Broadband Speed Test

You will have to try a couple of different servers near your location to get an estimate.
Speed demands on quality, whether SD or HD, compression of streaming media and resolution of your monitor.
As a very rough guide you will need a constant downstream rate of 500kbps for standard definition and 2000kpbs for 720p High definition and possibly double for HD @ 1080P.

Post back results of your speed check, the fact that you are watching and its buffering
could be a speed issue.
I dont watch netflix, but Hulu is available in the US as well as other streaming media.


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

hal8000 said:


> Buffering when streaming could be due to insufficient bandwidth, how fast is your connection? Test on this link:
> 
> Speedtest.net by Ookla - The Global Broadband Speed Test
> 
> ...


bandwidth is not usually what is causing the buffering issue with netlfix within linix. Though most other streaming services work fine, netflix requires silverlight and has drm. this is where the bottleneck exists. It is because the only way to get Netflix to run is on the Windows version of Firefox using Wine (with a number of custom patches) and Silverlight. the better the computer the faster it goes through all that modification. 

see the following and read what it says about performance. How To Watch Netflix On Ubuntu with the Netflix Desktop App


----------



## Flight Sim Guy (Dec 19, 2011)

Yeah, I don't believe it's speed, because we can have 4+ PC's streaming and gaming with no problem.


----------



## Babbzzz (Jul 14, 2011)

Hey FSG!

Take a shot at this. 

FDS-Team | Pipelight: using Silverlight in Linux browsers

http://fds-team.de/cms/pipelight-installation.html


----------



## Flight Sim Guy (Dec 19, 2011)

Thanks! I'll check that out.  I remember seeing something about it but didn't look at it.


----------



## Babbzzz (Jul 14, 2011)

Netflix comes to Linux via Ubuntu and Chrome | PCWorld


----------



## Flight Sim Guy (Dec 19, 2011)

Sweet! I haven't booted up Linux in awhile, but I'll have to check it out.


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

Flight Sim Guy said:


> Sweet! I haven't booted up Linux in awhile, but I'll have to check it out.


It works great in chrome  just like in windows. unfortunately you still have to do the wine thing if you want to use it in firefox. I have been watching netflix in chrome for a few months now. :grin: and still use firefox for everything else.


----------



## Flight Sim Guy (Dec 19, 2011)

I'll have to give it a try.


----------

